# Neo-Marxism is killer of the West.



## Baron (Apr 3, 2016)

If our Western Civilization wants to survive we must abolish Leftism ( Neo- Marxism ) of any kind and go back to Traditional Values, Bible Teaching and Moral.Otherwise Islam will run western countries in a couple of decades.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 3, 2016)

The way the 'west' functions is suicidal. It will kill itself.


----------



## Laughing-gas (Apr 3, 2016)

*Pining for Fascism, poor dears*






Look Who's Back  Reviews & Ratings - IMDb


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 3, 2016)

Laughing-gas said:


> *Pining for Fascism, poor dears*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the Leftists who are the Fascists.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 3, 2016)

These terms have become meaningless. Inaccurate overuse destroys words.


----------



## Laughing-gas (Apr 3, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Laughing-gas said:
> 
> 
> > *Pining for Fascism, poor dears*
> ...


Suuuuuuuure, hold that thought.

_*War is Peace*_
_*
Freedom is Slavery

Ignorance is Power*_


----------



## Laughing-gas (Apr 3, 2016)

there4eyeM said:


> These terms have become meaningless. Inaccurate overuse destroys words.


Generally true in many knee-jerk cases, but not in this instance for very evident reasons; ergo, far from inaccurate.






Just look at the source, ffs!


----------



## Anong (Apr 3, 2016)

I think capitalism and materialism are the killers of the Western World


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 3, 2016)

Materialism in the most basic sense of the term is the malady of humanity.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 3, 2016)

Baron said:


> If our Western Civilization wants to survive we must abolish Leftism ( Neo- Marxism ) of any kind and go back to Traditional Values, Bible Teaching and Moral.Otherwise Islam will run western countries in a couple of decades.



So does that include burning witches and Jews, making women chattle slaves and reversing 300 years of social progress?


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 8, 2016)

Ask the German Prime Minister, Northglen Vagabond. Here, we are not quite back to that point in history. You guys however .....


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 8, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > If our Western Civilization wants to survive we must abolish Leftism ( Neo- Marxism ) of any kind and go back to Traditional Values, Bible Teaching and Moral.Otherwise Islam will run western countries in a couple of decades.
> ...


Okay, so let me see, Jews make slaves and we don't want our women to become witches.  What choice do we haven't?


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Nice try! Perhaps Vagabond would prefer to speak for himself and perhaps not. However "anotherlife", I can say with all confidence that until Europe cleans up it's policies and engages the problem on the African Continent, you are in serious danger. Since the end of WW1 you folks have owned and faced every problem by hiding your heads in the sand with regards to the mid east. The Muslim nations are your next door buddies to the south, not our's here in the USA. And you are absolutely correct, as Paris and Brussels will be chump change compared to what is in store for all of Europe. I absolutely agree on that point which is why I mentioned Germany to Vagabond. in England.


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 8, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...


Actually, I agree with this, but this is only a symptom, not the real problem.  The real problem is, that the political and financial system of Europe can survive only by continuous expansion, which leads to the divide and concur policies that the Middle East and Africa are run by.  To change this, would mean to change the power brokers that control Europe.  And that is impossible because even their names are secret.  We have even eliminated the pillar of all banking, bank secrecy, and still are no closer to ever finding out who are controlling Europe.  I think it would be naive to postulate that the refugee import was Merkel's original idea.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 8, 2016)

The OP's argument appears to be "only overbearing fascist theocracy that abolishes any opposition can defeat overbearing fascist theocracy that abolishes any opposition". 






A bathroom seems appropriate.


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I agree with the final sentence completely. The European Union could be workable were all concerned thinking in harmony. The problems associated with, and I use this term loosely, uniting several "tribes" under one constituency are unfathomable and unbearable. First and foremost, to the average European, the Capitol for such a Union still resides in their own State. Simply creating one monetary system does nothing but create a false sense of unity. Opening all borders simply allows other's to violate one's own homeland. Mother Russia, all things considered, is still Mother Russia. Western Europe cannot lay claim to the same fact. That is why I feel, Western Europe needs to take a stand, once for all, as a United Singularity against it's southern neighbors. As it is, Europe, in general, is too busy fighting Europe, in general. The same holds true for the Continent of Africa. Apartheid, for all of it's for all of it's faults, did portray a sense of unity. The idea of a State for all was genuine, it simply cannot function when set in the realm of a serfdom. Western Europe as well as greater Europe continue think in terms of "me" rather than "us". And that is where Merkel allowed her alligator mouth to overload her parakeet ass. Since Russia is not going to allow a unified Europe, then a unified Western Europe needs to stand up and be counted, assuming all concerned can relegate regional differences to a back burner of the stove, Britain included. Ultimately, as Greater Europe goes, so goes Africa and that is where the thinking should lie. China also faces the same problem. US President George Herbert Walker Bush, allied with the Bilderberg Group, were incredibly simple minded with the "New World Order" garbage. Never in this lifetime, period!


----------



## guno (Apr 9, 2016)

Baron said:


> If our Western Civilization wants to survive we must abolish Leftism ( Neo- Marxism ) of any kind and go back to Traditional Values, Bible Teaching and Moral.Otherwise Islam will run western countries in a couple of decades.


well thankfully the cross humping mutants are dying off  in America, down to 46 percent a drop of 11 percent in 9 years , yep its a few more years til less than 20 percent!!! and by 2060 the pale face christian population will be less than 10 percent!!


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 9, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > I amso IR said:
> ...


And probably never in the future either.  The very foundations of a politically united Europe are fraud, because it is trying to get constructed from new nation states, that were put on the map for the exclusive purpose of creating conflict in Europe.  

If Europeans were really interested in uniting, then they would go back in history into an arrangement, where Europe was indeed United.  Well almost, because was never fully United.  

What you say will result in one or another single external force to take over Europe and unite it against its will, in blood, for a purpose that Europeans would not agree with.  

In history, this happened in a smaller scale a few times before, most notably when Alexander the Great United the waring Greek city states, or when the Roman Church converted as many pagans as it could until the schism.  Maybe now it's time to do it again, but it is not clear if the Muslims want to do this or are capable of doing this.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 9, 2016)

"Neo-Marxism is killer of the West."

No, it’s this sort of ignorance, stupidity, and demagoguery that threatens a free and democratic West.

The thread premise fails as both a straw man and slippery slope fallacy.


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



In principle I have to agree with what you say. However, in many ways that is exactly what I meant when I stated that each nation still recognizes their individual State Capitol as the Capital of importance. It is claimed that Brussels is the center of West Europe. False! The Europeans problem is that they will not relinquish history. Their modern city's show that when viewed against the Middle Age architecture of the outlying towns. Quaint is the term used to describe it. In reality it is old, dated and dead and that is how the folks want it as they live for yesterday. The consideration as to the Muslim's in my mind is simply, if Western Europe is not willing to fight for it's existence, what is there to stop a take over? And I do not blame government for that failure. I blame the peoples obsession for the past on that matter. The past history is exactly that, a dead issue.


----------



## Igrok_ (Apr 9, 2016)

Baron said:


> If our Western Civilization wants to survive we must abolish Leftism ( Neo- Marxism ) of any kind and go back to Traditional Values, Bible Teaching and Moral.Otherwise Islam will run western countries in a couple of decades.


agree. More precisely, the thought that the man without God can make something up, build fair society and develop some "social progress" (however, nobody can guess what it consists of in details).

In this way, communism and nazism are the same things - people decided that they by themselves can build SOMETHING. And failed.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 9, 2016)

Traditional values, like...

*"The earth is given as a common stock for man to labour and live on. If, for the encouragement of industry we allow it to be appropriated, we must take care that other employment be furnished to those excluded from the appropriation"*
-- *Thomas Jefferson*; from letter to James Madison, (Oct. 28, 1785)


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are trying to say, would you care to rephrase your comment?


----------



## Baron (Apr 10, 2016)

*Only Theocracy can save white man!*

Look communities of fundamentalist christians, they will survive any troubles and exist thousand years. No drugs, alcohol, muslims, gangsters,thieves, political correct fools, leftists inside their boroughs. The western civilization shall go back to Jesus, Bible and Christian values.
Otherwise all our countries will get conquered by muslims ( birth jihad, 'refuges', proselytism ) and we will all killed. ( or converted to Islam ).

Only Jesus and Holy Bible can stop muslim invasion in our countries, only fools can not grasp it.

*Jesus shall be our King!*






*And Holy Bible our law!*


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 10, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...





I amso IR said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > I amso IR said:
> ...


Some parts of Europe are not interested in the past. These are the ww2 entente allies that the communist put on the map.  Other parts of Europe, especially the ones that have been looted since ww2, are interested in the past, because they have that to contrast against their losses and against the ongoing looting.  Even if Europe had a willingness to exist in the future, it could only be on the wrong side.  Europe has been turned into a kind of zoo, where the citizens are the animals, and they vegetate happily as long as someone throws some food at them.  We will never find out who controls the zoo, so Europe is a lost cause.  The USA has gone that way too now.


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 10, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...


It was a joke.


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 10, 2016)

Any person can make it to the top of the Neo Marxist pile. The problem arises when Every person wants to be at the top. That is what we see today. Natural law dictates that not everyone can have that position. There is only one capstone on any pyramid be that pyramid Socialism or Capitalism, Christianity or Islam. What is critical is the size of the base with relation to the height of said pyramid. Jesus Christ and Muhammad both understood that point. Where they split was in how to get there. Jesus stressed love of the Father and life, while Muhammad stressed destruction and death of the unbeliever. You are free to make your own choice. I choose Jesus. When Jesus said "turn the other cheek" I feel he understood that the average person has only two and do not believe He wanted we should continually get slapped into eternity. That was my "for what it is worth" comment with reference to religion, not government.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 10, 2016)

Baron said:


> Only Theocracy can save white man!



So Iran is going to win then?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Oh. Difficult to tell on an internet forum, sorry!


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 11, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Only Theocracy can save white man!
> ...



Hope you don't mind if I rephrase you're comment?  So everyone is going to lose then?


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 11, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Any person can make it to the top of the Neo Marxist pile. The problem arises when Every person wants to be at the top. That is what we see today. Natural law dictates that not everyone can have that position. There is only one capstone on any pyramid be that pyramid Socialism or Capitalism, Christianity or Islam. What is critical is the size of the base with relation to the height of said pyramid. Jesus Christ and Muhammad both understood that point. Where they split was in how to get there. Jesus stressed love of the Father and life, while Muhammad stressed destruction and death of the unbeliever. You are free to make your own choice. I choose Jesus. When Jesus said "turn the other cheek" I feel he understood that the average person has only two and do not believe He wanted we should continually get slapped into eternity. That was my "for what it is worth" comment with reference to religion, not government.


But this is not true.  Even the communist party of the Soviet Union operated in a two tier system.  They called it the enemy within principle.  This way, you can go up to a degree of the pyramid, and then you hit the limit.  Above that limit, you will not know what is going on to control power.  So, the question remains standing, how do you balance against a ghost, that controls all the power about you, both legislatively and financially?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 15, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> There is only one capstone on any pyramid be that pyramid Socialism or Capitalism, Christianity or Islam.



Hmm. Your pyramid view is based on a social Darwinist approach much loved by capitalists. Have you ever considered reversing the pyramid? The most rich and successful working for the benefit of those less able/fortunate than themselves? They still retain their wealth (up to a point) as they are valued members of society, but instead of working to gain more wealth and power for themselves, they work to better society as a whole. If the educational systems taught more altruism and less selfishness, the world would be a better more equal, place.


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 15, 2016)

Interesting concept proven unworkable several times over. The "point" of any object or design for that matter is incapable of supporting the weight of the entire object with any degree of stability.

As seen with hyper velocity armor piercing anti tank rounds, which are of a refined pyramidal design, the projectile upon impact penetrates the the tanks armor generating excess heat and then disintegrates producing a huge amount of energy which in turn shatters the inside of the tank turret or slope producing massive amounts of spalling ( sharding) which then kills the crew and the weapon itself using the effects of kinetic energy alone as explosives are not employed.

With reference to a society, the weight of the people comprising the pyramids total volume is simply to great for the capstone to support which causes the pyramid to collapse in upon itself. This effect is being seen in many societies around the world today, America and especially Europe included.

No, I feel a supportive base capable of sustaining the weight of a society is the better way to go.

If your complaint is the supportive base is ignored by the levels of structure above and placed upon that supportive base structure, then you are discussing obligation and servitude not basic structural design as seen in pyramidal design in Egypt.

There is no free lunch!


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 17, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Interesting concept proven unworkable several times over.



Has it? When has it ever been tried on a national scale?


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 17, 2016)

Unh, sorry Vagabond, you seem to have lost me. Are we discussing socialist forms of government here or what? If we are, East Germany comes to mind since I helped defeat it. The Soviet Union which was composed of several nations also. Help me out here, please.


----------



## MDiver (Apr 19, 2016)

All religions are the bane of humanity.  As for morals, the morals from the Old Testament, as well as the Quran, are vile and divisive.
As for western capitalism, it is, in the very long term, self-destructive.  The amount of acreage on this small blue planet are finite, as are its resources.  You can't keep spitting out an unlimited number of humans, creating huge mounds of garbage, dumping it into overflowing landfills and into our oceans, as well as depleting its fish populations, continue having ongoing deforestation, urban sprawl into farmlands and causing more and more endangered species and extinctions, without eventually destroying ourselves.  We the earth's highest lifeform are ultimately the earth's deadliest parasite.


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 19, 2016)

And what does that have to do with Neo Marxism?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 20, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Unh, sorry Vagabond, you seem to have lost me. Are we discussing socialist forms of government here or what? If we are, East Germany comes to mind since I helped defeat it. The Soviet Union which was composed of several nations also. Help me out here, please.



Socialism as originally envisaged has never really been tried out. Corrupted versions did exist, but in their "equal societies" some were more equal than others which is why they failed.

My view may be more Utopian, governed by altruism rather than greed, but there are poeple out there experimenting as we speak. I saw a website the other day, I'll see if I can find it and get back to you


----------



## I amso IR (Apr 20, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > Unh, sorry Vagabond, you seem to have lost me. Are we discussing socialist forms of government here or what? If we are, East Germany comes to mind since I helped defeat it. The Soviet Union which was composed of several nations also. Help me out here, please.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 23, 2016)

Here it is: The Venus Project


----------

